# Dream Fish & Tank?



## Frazzle (Apr 10, 2012)

What your dream tank and fish?

I would LOVE a 300+ gallon tank, aquascaped with space in mind, holding a black and white giant Snakehead<3 i love these fish so much! Sad to hear that they are illegal


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

For me a 100 gallon planted tank with sand filter one of those machines that add CO2 all sorts of plants driftwood lava rock hiding places natural decorations and five assassin snails and a male Betta and a 100 gallon planted tank with a guppy colony.


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

A paludarium with archer fishes, scats, and monos... Mudskippers too if possible.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Is this an unattainable dream or a realistic dream? I've got planned setups in the future, and then I've got crazy dreams that I would need to win the lottery to accomplish. 

My realistic dream is a 150 gal discus biotope with schools of cardinal tetra, rummynose tetra, and black neon tetra. It will probably cost a few thousand dollars to set up. A 125 gal SE Asian river biotope with denison's barb and some other cyprinids would also be amazing. But again, another couple of thousands of dollars. 

My completely unrealistic dream is a 50,000 gal sturgeon pond with side-viewing panes.  Not gonna happen unless I hit it big.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

A white-tipped reef shark that's purple with lime green tiger stripes. It would be in a glass aquarium that is 40ft long x 25ft high x 15 ft wide

My other dream fish/tank is an orange Dalmatian veiltail betta in a 5.5 gallon :3


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

As a most likely unrealistic dream, I would like to have a very long, shallow tank divided up. Each section would be set-up to mimic exactly the habitat of the three following killifish species. 

Aphyosemion cyanostictum
Aphyosemion abacinum
Aphyosemion georgiae










Otherwise I own all of my previous 'dream' fish. They just don't have dream tanks to accompany them haha.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

A 200 gallon female betta sorority! Or heck, bigger! As long as I can fit it in the house! :-D

Sorry I dont dream beyond bettas, theyre stuck on me!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

20 gallon tank with dwarf puffers
50 gallon sorority
Large community tank (100+) with glass catfish and black neon tetras and...not really sure what else yet, haha. I've always wanted to keep Angels too, although idk if they'd be compatible. Kuhli loches too...
Large tank for rope fish (they're SO cute!) or a tank for any type of snake-looking fish (eels, bichirs, etc.)
A large custom made tank for an arowana (no colour preference)

See: my own personal Marineland 

And for saltwater, I've always wanted to own seahorses...


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm a simple mind--a 10 gallon tank with a chocolate male halfmoon and three or four african dwarf frogs, crushed puka shell substrate, all live plants, and a laughing buddha.


----------



## RoxieStClaire (Aug 24, 2012)

A tank full of piranhas in my secret lair... under a volcano... 

I MEAN JUST A NORMAL TANK OF GOLD FISH. Nothing suspicious or evil about that!

No but seriously, if I could have anything fish in the world, I'd want to have a koi pond. I've heard koi are like dogs once they get used to you. In that they learn their names and come when they're called and let you pet them.

But if we're talking about aquatic life in general then I have to say what I really want is a mimic octopus.


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

Changed my mind about my dream tank...... Now I just want some mudskippers...


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

How about a tank big enough to swim in??


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Tikibirds said:


> How about a tank big enough to swim in??


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

300 gallon planted paldarium with a silver or 24k gold Arowana. Oh and all biotope.


----------



## AngesRadieux (Oct 6, 2011)

I'd love to have a gigantic tank of piranhas. <3 I think they're just awesome. Plus, the thought of having them in an aquarium makes my sister just a tad nervous, which makes them even better. I'd also love, love, love an arowana. They're just incredible! They look like water dragons and they're just gorgeous. Love, love, love these fish! <3 First time I saw a picture of one I was like "... Must. Have. Waaaaaaaaant". And I just want one even more after seeing a fairly large silver arowana at my LFS. Maybe someday I'll be able to get a tank large enough to keep one in. An indoor pond for one would be amazing.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

a tank for a ghost or clown knife

a discus tank

an angelfish tank with lots of places to spawn

a pond like the one they made for some guy on tanked- it had acrylic walls about 6 feet high above the bottom of the stone pond, and you could view the koi

massive saltwater shark tank of course!

the means to breed any sort of fish xD


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hmmm... lets see:

An angelfish tank.
A betta sorority tank.
An axolotl tank.
A fire Eal tank.
An oscar tank.
And a tank larger than life that can house vampire tetras.


----------

